# custom made transfers



## BBIBS (Jun 25, 2009)

What is the best company that has quality work on printing transfers from my own designs. Basically I want several of the same transfers that I can add to any color t-shirt and some transfers with rhinestones?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You put this under inkjet transfers but I assume you are looking for more professional plastisol transfers? If so, I would start here http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4095.html

In addition to the great thread Joe posted, here are two more great threads on the topic.


----------

